# If you feed grain free, do you also give only grain free treats?



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I would assume so, but wanted to check. 

I bought her a bag of Zuke's chicken treats before I knew to try to switch her to a grain free food. I can take it to my shelter. 

Stella and Chewy's has some snacks and I can get them at the store that had her Orijen food. Do you have another treat choice you would suggest?

Just wanted to check!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

We use the Zuke's treats even tho their diet is primarily grain free. They don't get a ton of them, but 1-2 times a week they might get one. The rest of their treats are grainfree.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I consider treats just that ... treats. Less than 10% of their diet for sure. If they don't have an intolerance to grains and it's just your preference to feed grain free - then there are some grain free treats. Otherwise it's OK to give treats that contain grains if you'd like to. Stella and Chewy's does have a treat called carnivore crunch and also carnivore kisses that are both good. I do like Zukes as well! Zukes also has a nice cat treat line that you can use and the little treats are TINY which are perfect for our breed.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> Zukes also has a nice cat treat line that you can use and the little treats are TINY which are perfect for our breed.


Sorry to go off topic here, but I would love to know more about this! When I got that Fromm coupon from you, I wasn't able to get the grainfree dog food, but they had the surf&turf for cats and I got that instead as a nice snack for the "family" cats. Well everytime I even get close to the bag, my chis go craaaazy. They obviously want something fishy (ziwipeak venison&fish ON THE WAY!!!!!:hello1::hello1. 
Anyway, these cat kibbles are ttteeeeeeny tiiiiiiny! Would it be ok to let my puppers have 3 or 4 as a treat? They want it so bad. lol. 

(Normally I would never think to give cat treats/kibble to my dogs, but the ingredients on this look even better than the surf&turf dog formula!)


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

LovesMyPups said:


> Sorry to go off topic here, but I would love to know more about this! When I got that Fromm coupon from you, I wasn't able to get the grainfree dog food, but they had the surf&turf for cats and I got that instead as a nice snack for the "family" cats. Well everytime I even get close to the bag, my chis go craaaazy. They obviously want something fishy (ziwipeak venison&fish ON THE WAY!!!!!:hello1::hello1.
> Anyway, these cat kibbles are ttteeeeeeny tiiiiiiny! Would it be ok to let my puppers have 3 or 4 as a treat? They want it so bad. lol.
> 
> (Normally I would never think to give cat treats/kibble to my dogs, but the ingredients on this look even better than the surf&turf dog formula!)


Yep! I give cat treats all the time. They are teeny and many cat treats have a higher meat content than dog treats. I have had no problems at all giving kitty treats! 

As for kitty kibble - yes, you can use it as an occasional treat. Cat kibble is higher in protein/fat than dog kibble so use discretion and don't go overboard. But an occasional kibble or two is fine!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yup I do but daisy has an intolerance to grains!! I feed a raw diet so both their treats are literally dehydrated meats and fish


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

yes - the only treats i can give one of mine are natural chews and treats


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, I am guessing she has a grain problem and I will switch to non-grain treats. Either Wellness Pure stuff or Stella and Chewy's. 

I gave her a Zuke's treat and her potty, which has become MUCH better on grain free food, suddenly was looser.

Thank you all!!


----------

